

ChatWithTheBand—Like Airtime, But With Famous People - toddtate
http://gizmodo.com/5918242/chatwiththeband++its-airtime-but-with-semi+famous-people

======
dtsingletary
This is one of those products that seems like an obvious compliment to the
"digital album", in that additional content-- interactive communication,
behind-the-scenes recordings, alternate takes, and all of that goodness can
accompany the output of any release.

